
Twitter Tracking Outbound Link Clicks - pierrefar
http://ekstreme.com/thingsofsorts/seosem/twitter-tracking-outbound-link-clicks
======
byoung2
Maybe there is some monetization plan in the works that would use that data

------
Tichy
Only on the web site, I suppose?

